#  Ernährung >   50 Diäten im Check >

## StarBuG

Hier mal etwas Interessantes aus FOCUS Online: 
50 Diäten im Check 
Richtig abnehmen, aber wie? Welche der vielen Diäten hält, was sie verspricht, welche schadet nur? FOCUS Online hat 50 Abspeck-Kuren verglichen. 
Von A wie Apfelessig oder Atkins-Diät bis X wie xx-well.com: Der Markt der Diäten boomt. Doch nicht alle Diäten halten, was sie versprechen. Stöbern Sie in unserer Datenbank, und informieren Sie sich, mit welcher der Diäten Sie auf Dauer schlank werden.  [Zum Vergleich...]

----------


## tina2011

Diäten sind alle nix - die einzige Art dauerhaft und gesund abzunehmen ist ausgewogene und gesunde Ernährung, ausreichend trinken und regelmäßige Bewegung.

----------

